# "It sucks because it's a furry"



## Zeitzbach (Sep 27, 2016)

Don't you just love it when people diss you and your hardwork all because of one stupid reason that has nothing to do with the quality of the piece you decide to share. No matter how much you work on it,  even when they're the one asking for more of what you're drawing in the first place, just one sentence is enough to make your work seems like trash to that entire community.

*"Furries"*

It's just... sad, especially when you know you can easily get them to shower you in praise instead by simply changing the subject being drawn. I guess this is why artists rarely ever want to draw for their communities. I rather have them attack me for not drawing them freebies over drawing them freebies and getting bashed for it.


----------



## Inzoreno (Sep 27, 2016)

People will be assholes, try not to let them get under your skin, or scales in your case. You do fantastic work, never think any differently.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 27, 2016)

Yup.... But fuck those fuckers! Guess who wont make bank from it! They wont!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm going to be brutally honest here, but hear me out; there isn't much to like about furries, if anything at all, to an outsider. An outsider perspective can vary, but generally speaking the majority find it repelling without any redeeming factors. The issue is that it's a fandom that isn't deeply rooted anywhere in particular. Lots and lots of fandoms have the same gradient of intensity, going from "mild interest" in the fandom to "unspeakably creepy", but the furry fandom really has no home. There was never an original cake that people put the icing and décor over like there is with lets say, undertale or fnaf (I know, cliché examples but work with me). Innocent at first and loved by many, then turned into millions of variations by fans. The furry fandom never really had that.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, as Rob "Pachabel Rant" Paravonian puts it, "There's always an a-hole on the internet."


----------



## DoeDog (Sep 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest here, but hear me out; there isn't much to like about furries, if anything at all, to an outsider. An outsider perspective can vary, but generally speaking the majority find it repelling without any redeeming factors. The issue is that it's a fandom that isn't deeply rooted anywhere in particular. Lots and lots of fandoms have the same gradient of intensity, going from "mild interest" in the fandom to "unspeakably creepy", but the furry fandom really has no home. There was never an original cake that people put the icing and décor over like there is with lets say, undertale or fnaf (I know, cliché examples but work with me). Innocent at first and loved by many, then turned into millions of variations by fans. The furry fandom never really had that.



True, I been working professionally as concept artist, comic penciller and colorist and let me tell you, being a furry is not something you want editors to know much less if NSFW art is involved, in general furries have a reputation of being moody walking talking drama bombs, which means to an editor "hmm I don't get to enjoy my weekend".  Sad but true, said to me by at least a couple of editors.


----------



## Yarik (Sep 28, 2016)

When somebody asks what I draw I say "fantasy stuff". And if they want specific details I usually point out what people want me to draw. "Sometimes it's something medieval and usually involves some bipedal creature." Honestly, I just don't use the word Furry - and luckily it's somewhat unknown in Germany.

My worst experiences with commissioners came from virtual pet sides (non-furs) and all my best clients were "Furries" (or at least had anthro characters)  -shrugs-
Honestly I can't talk badly of this fandom. Perhaps there are some creeps around, but every fandom has its black sheeps. If you think Furries are unbearable drama queens - look at tumblr and you'll think of this fandom and its colorful animal people a lot more positive.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Sep 28, 2016)

The whole "Anti-furry" thing isn't really something I get to deal with a lot in the Asia side either (luckily). I do stick to the word "Fantasy" as well though.

Still disappointed though that someone is ready to shut the other person down without caring what they have to provide. I can choose to draw them the female characters in the future as well but to go ahead and shut someone for choosing to draw the furry playables first is just lolyou'renotgettingshitsfrommenow. It's just as bad as that one time someone tried to be nice just for a quick request then proceed to be an asshole afterward only to later pretend to be nice for another request.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 28, 2016)

It's the first time I ever hear about the whole "anti-furry" stuff (in sense of "sabotaging submissions because they're anthropomorphic", of course). From what I personally witnessed on DeviantArt and other similar sites, if you're drawing good and interesting stuff, anthro or not, it will get some acclaim, mainly because it's good and interesting. In fact, there are a lot of artists with mixed demographic. The more likely scenario is that you just stumbled across some bitchy kid who wanted freebs, which is still kind of ridiculous reason for making a rant, since solution to the problem is as easy as clicking the "block" button - I don't see where you got all that "people hate furry art" thingie in the first place.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Sep 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> It's the first time I ever hear about the whole "anti-furry" stuff (in sense of "sabotaging submissions because they're anthropomorphic", of course). From what I personally witnessed on DeviantArt and other similar sites, if you're drawing good and interesting stuff, anthro or not, it will get some acclaim, mainly because it's good and interesting. In fact, there are a lot of artists with mixed demographic. The more likely scenario is that you just stumbled across some bitchy kid who wanted freebs, which is still kind of ridiculous reason for making a rant, since solution to the problem is as easy as clicking the "block" button - I don't see where you got all that "people hate furry art" thingie in the first place.



On places like DA/FA, it's much easier to stick to a close group with same interest so the amount of bashing will be close to none.  I never got a single hate too on both DA and FA after all these years.

However, the moment you start branching out toward something else like gaming/comic, you will get to witness the true power of entitlement and understand why most community artists stop drawing pieces for the community after awhile and leave entirely. 

Circlejerkings do exist and it's very easy to find vocal groups that hate people for preferring to draw/like/play the anthro characters instead.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

Yarik said:


> Honestly, I just don't use the word Furry - and luckily it's somewhat unknown in Germany.


This map begs to differ. Surprisingly, Germany has an incredibly dense furry population. It appears to be the #1 furriest country in the world.

Die Frage ist... _Warum Deutschland?_


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 28, 2016)

Those people who hang around Reddit and/or 4chan, are those cancerous stupid commentators that are ready to flame somebody over a different opinion, create sock puppet accounts to "troll" artists on DeviantART? Yeah these people's opinions aren't worth 2 shits to be taken seriously. If a person really wants to give a genuine opinion about a piece of work, they can do it in a respectful, open-minded manner (which if you get one, you're lucky.)


----------

